# Portal Server Evaluation



## ElTorb (4. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

meine derzeitige Aufgabe ist die Evaluation, welcher Portal Server in unserer Abteilung eingesetzt werden soll. Bei der Wahl des Produkts sind wir in der erfreulichen Lage, dass wir völlig frei wählen dürfen, also nicht irgend ein Produkt präferieren müssen.

Leider kenne ich mich auf dem Markt noch nicht sonderlich gut aus, hatte bis jetzt nur mit dem IBM Websphere Portal gearbeitet.

Meine ersten Recherchen haben die Portal Server von Sun, SAP, IBM und natürlich Apache ergeben.
Ich muss nun noch überprüfen, ob diese alle Anforderungen erfüllen, die ich in einem ersten brainstorming gefunden habe.

Das Portal muss

Auf J2EE basieren
Single Sign On bieten
JSR168 kompatibel sein
eine LDAP Anbietung möglich machen (oder ist das eher eine Frage des Application Servers?)
Benutzerrollen/rechte implementieren
Eine Möglichkeit der interportlet Kommunikation bieten. Sei es über einen Portalfilter, der den Request abfängt wie im Websphere Portal oder irgendwie anders.

*Meine Frage/Bitte:*
Gibt es noch weiter Portal Server, die im betrieblichen Einsatz sinnvoll zu nutzen sind?

Wie finde ich am besten im Vorfeld heraus, wie performant ein solcher Server ist ohne jeden einzelnen zu installieren und testen. Ist das überhaupt möglich? Gibt es etwas ähnliches wie Benchmarks?

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten, auch Erfahrungsberichte mit verschiedenen Portal Servern lese ich gerne

ElTorb


----------



## HLX (4. Nov 2007)

Es gibt noch den ORACLE AS Portal.

Der SUN Java System Portal Server sollte deine Anforderungen erfüllen. Er enthält einen Directory-Server mit LDAP-Implementierung und einen Identity-Server für SSO.

Habe leider keine Vergleichswerte. AFAIK werden die 'SUN Java System' - Produkte integrativ entwickelt. Dadurch ist die Gefahr von Versionskonflikten zwischen den einzelnen Produkten geringer. Zu den anderen Herstellern kann ich diesbezüglich nichts sagen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Nov 2007)

ALso mir fällt spontan kein Portalserver ein welcher deine Anforderungen nicht erüllen kann.

+ Jetspeed 2
+ IBM WebSphere Portal
+ exoplatform
+ Oracle

Und wie sie noch alle heißen


----------



## happy_robot (6. Nov 2007)

Selbiges haben wir vor kurzem auch evaluieren müssen (oder dürfen?   ).

Wir sind schlussendlich beim Liferay (www.liferay.com) gelandet, alternativ evtl noch den JBoss Portalserver. Den Liferay würde ich jetzt hier persönlich auch empfehlen. Die ganzen anderen hier aufgeführten PS fielen aus unseren Anforderungen raus weil sie anderweitige Anforderungen mit sich brachten.

Ausgefeilte Portletkommunikation gibt es allerdings noch bei keinem Portalserver, da der Standard wohl gerade noch definiert wird (JSR 286).


Grüße


----------

